# محتاج مشروع عن السيطرة بأستخدام الماتلاب



## ihab.nail (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخوان
رجاء ساعدوني محتاج مشروع اطبقه على الماتلاب لمادة السيطره مع شرحه يعني ميكون شي معقد شي بسيط ياريت 
اعتمد على الله ثم عليكم 
*​


----------



## A.malla (12 مارس 2012)

يعني يا رييت لو تعذب حالك شوي وتدورلك على شي موضوع محدد ونحنا جاهزين نساعدك فيه.... بإذنه تعالى

بس تنويه تاني انو شو قصدك بمادة السيطرة يعني مادة التحكم مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

